# NFL Plus Streaming Service To Launch In July



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Taken From Sports Business Journal:



> The NFL will proceed with the creation of its own streaming service, NFL Plus, SBJ's Ben Fischer reports from the NFL owners meetings in Atlanta. A launch is expected in July.
> 
> Live games on mobile phones and tablets will be the content centerpiece of NFL Plus, which will sell for about $5 monthly, though a source cautioned the pricing structure may change. It will likely include other content as well; possibilities include radio, podcasts and miscellaneous team-created content.
> 
> ...


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

So, to clarify, under the previous deal, if you wanted to live stream your local team's Sunday game (broadcast on TV by your local CBS or Fox station), you could only do that on a mobile phone connected to a cellular network if the NFL had a deal in place with that carrier (e.g. Verizon). If you were to launch the app for YouTube TV or another vMVPD on your phone to live stream that game on CBS or Fox, the game would be blacked out in that app -- at least if you were on 4G/5G -- requiring you instead to watch via a special app/website from your carrier. (What about if you were on wifi instead of a cellular data connection?) Meanwhile, if you wanted to live stream the game on a tablet or laptop, you had to do so via the Yahoo app/website. Again, the streaming feed of your local CBS or Fox station in a vMVPD app like YouTube TV would be blacked out during the game.

And now the same sort of blackouts for local NFL games in vMVPD apps on phones, tablets and laptops will continue, except instead of using an app from Yahoo or your carrier, you'll have to use this new NFL Plus app that will cost $5/mo.

Geez, what a money grab by the NFL. Looks to me like a ploy to get Apple to stump up extra cash as part of the NFL Sunday Ticket deal so that they can make mobile device viewership of even local games exclusive to Apple devices ("Get exclusive live streaming of your local NFL team for FREE only on iPhone, iPad and MacBook!"). Or, instead, exclusive to any mobile devices with an active subscription to Apple TV+. Pretty sure there is no Apple TV app for Android or Windows devices but I think they can access the service via a website. So maybe live streaming your local NFL game on a phone, tablet or laptop will require a subscription to Apple TV+ (which would almost certainly be included as part of a more expensive subscription to NFL Sunday Ticket for folks who subscribe to that).


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> So, to clarify, under the previous deal, if you wanted to live stream your local team's Sunday game (broadcast on TV by your local CBS or Fox station), you could only do that on a mobile phone connected to a cellular network if the NFL had a deal in place with that carrier (e.g. Verizon). If you were to launch the app for YouTube TV or another vMVPD on your phone to live stream that game on CBS or Fox, the game would be blacked out in that app -- at least if you were on 4G/5G -- requiring you instead to watch via a special app/website from your carrier. (What about if you were on wifi instead of a cellular data connection?) Meanwhile, if you wanted to live stream the game on a tablet or laptop, you had to do so via the Yahoo app/website. Again, the streaming feed of your local CBS or Fox station in a vMVPD app like YouTube TV would be blacked out during the game.
> 
> And now the same sort of blackouts for local NFL games in vMVPD apps on phones, tablets and laptops will continue, except instead of using an app from Yahoo or your carrier, you'll have to use this new NFL Plus app that will cost $5/mo.
> 
> Geez, what a money grab by the NFL. Looks to me like a ploy to get Apple to stump up extra cash as part of the NFL Sunday Ticket deal so that they can make mobile device viewership of even local games exclusive to Apple devices ("Get exclusive live streaming of your local NFL team for FREE only on iPhone, iPad and MacBook!"). Or, instead, exclusive to any mobile devices with an active subscription to Apple TV+. Pretty sure there is no Apple TV app for Android or Windows devices but I think they can access the service via a website. So maybe live streaming your local NFL game on a phone, tablet or laptop will require a subscription to Apple TV+ (which would almost certainly be included as part of a more expensive subscription to NFL Sunday Ticket for folks who subscribe to that).


and network neutrality laws may stop that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"The live mobile/tablet games will be limited to what fans could otherwise see in their local TV markets."
So watch on broadcast or stream on the app. No in market blackout (blacking out games on local TV would be the opposite of limiting the service to games available on local TV).

This is similar to the original NFL streaming on Verizon before it was opened up to other carriers. One could watch any local games for a monthly fee. Eventually Verizon included the NFL streaming in their packages and then gave up the exclusive rights. IIRC out of market games were blacked out (even those broadcast on local TV) .

That means everyone can stream in market games for $5 and out of market games would still be available to be sold via Sunday Ticket. That is especially important this year since DIRECTV still has the exclusive until the end of the season.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

JoeTheDragon said:


> and network neutrality laws may stop that.


Net neutrality has to do with the same company owning both the physical IP distribution network (cable, fiber, 5G/4G, etc.) as well as the content flowing to consumers over that network. This would not apply to Apple, as they do not provide home or mobile/cellular broadband service. It does, however, apply to a company like Comcast which provides broadband service and also owns the Peacock streaming service which can be streamed over their broadband network.

Net neutrality does not preclude a company from restricting the content they own (or license) to only their app. Everyone does this already: Netflix, Amazon, Apple, Disney, Warner, etc. It might raise some hackles if a media company only offered their own content on the hardware they own and control (i.e. if Apple only allowed some of their content, such as live NFL games, to be streamed on Apple devices like iPhone and Apple TV boxes, and not on other hardware platforms like Android and Roku). But I don't think that scenario is covered under net neutrality regulations. And honestly, I doubt Apple tries to do that anyhow. If anything, should Apple buy the exclusive mobile streaming rights to local NFL games, I suspect they'll either include it with an Apple TV+ subscription (accessible on non-Apple mobile devices via web browser) and/or they'll package it is as part of an NFL Sunday Ticket subscription (which would also be viewed via the Apple TV app/website).


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> Net neutrality has to do with the same company owning both the physical IP distribution network (cable, fiber, 5G/4G, etc.) as well as the content flowing to consumers over that network. This would not apply to Apple, as they do not provide home or mobile/cellular broadband service. It does, however, apply to a company like Comcast which provides broadband service and also owns the Peacock streaming service which can be streamed over their broadband network.
> 
> Net neutrality does not preclude a company from restricting the content they own (or license) to only their app. Everyone does this already: Netflix, Amazon, Apple, Disney, Warner, etc. It might raise some hackles if a media company only offered their own content on the hardware they own and control (i.e. if Apple only allowed some of their content, such as live NFL games, to be streamed on Apple devices like iPhone and Apple TV boxes, and not on other hardware platforms like Android and Roku). But I don't think that scenario is covered under net neutrality regulations. And honestly, I doubt Apple tries to do that anyhow. If anything, should Apple buy the exclusive mobile streaming rights to local NFL games, I suspect they'll either include it with an Apple TV+ subscription (accessible on non-Apple mobile devices via web browser) and/or they'll package it is as part of an NFL Sunday Ticket subscription (which would also be viewed via the Apple TV app/website).


But they say must be on X network then Net neutrality can kick in. Also what say if it was exclusive to Apple devices and apple locked out devices running on networks that don't have an deal with apple? Blocked unlocked phones?


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> If you were to launch the app for YouTube TV or another vMVPD on your phone to live stream that game on CBS or Fox, the game would be blacked out in that app -- at least if you were on 4G/5G -- requiring you instead to watch via a special app/website from your carrier.


????

I remember pulling up the YouTube TV app last fall and streaming the local broadcast of the home team on CBS. I’d sit at the bar with a glass of wine and have the game streaming on my phone.

That wasn’t the case with the local MLS team… until this year, the local broadcast channel went to a banner that said the game wasn’t available vs. streaming on YouTube TV.

What’s interesting is that both channels are owned by Sinclair. You’d think they’d be consistent in following the blackout rules. As an aside, the stations use different broadcast towers… maybe the broadcasts get to YTTV differently. Who knows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JoeTheDragon said:


> But they say must be on X network then Net neutrality can kick in. Also what say if it was exclusive to Apple devices and apple locked out devices running on networks that don't have an deal with apple? Blocked unlocked phones?


Is net neutrality enforced? It was discussed a few years ago but I thought it fell by the wayside.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

James Long said:


> Is net neutrality enforced? It was discussed a few years ago but I thought it fell by the wayside.


Is net neutrality an issue anymore? I haven’t heard much about it lately. Is there an ISP out there that violates net neutrality?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

So how are they determining what's local? Just your current IP address?


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

wmb said:


> ????
> 
> I remember pulling up the YouTube TV app last fall and streaming the local broadcast of the home team on CBS. I’d sit at the bar with a glass of wine and have the game streaming on my phone.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. My first post above (post #2) was my attempt at stating what _I understood_ to be the way this has all worked in the past and how it will potentially work this season if this NFL Plus thing happens. Thanks for reporting your firsthand experience. 

So since you were able to stream your home team's game on CBS inside the YTTV app while at the bar on your phone, then I don't understand the nature of the supposed mobile exclusivity that individual cellular carriers had in place with the NFL. Maybe your provider (Verizon or whoever) didn't seek to block live NFL games in other apps (e.g. YTTV) on their network? I assumed that under the deal you could only have streamed the game via a specific site/app provided by the network provider (e.g "NFL on Verizon" app). But maybe that wasn't the case. Maybe any customer on the network (with a postpaid plan that included this perk) could have streamed those NFL games for free via the provider app, but also had the option to stream it inside other apps (e.g. YTTV) without it getting blocked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

These articles may help in understanding the history of NFL streaming on Verizon and other carriers:








Verizon Extends NFL Tech and Marketing Partnership With 10-Year Deal, Telco Drops Live Streaming Rights


Verizon and the NFL extended their longstanding relationship with a 10-year marketing and tech deal — but the telco is no longer going to be livestreaming football games on mobile. The deal e…




variety.com












NFL, Verizon Set Massive $2 Billion Five-Year Streaming Deal


Verizon will no longer be the exclusive U.S. mobile carrier for NFL games — instead, the telco is gaining rights to live-stream gridiron action to any mobile device nationwide under a new fiv…




variety.com


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

NashGuy said:


> Maybe your provider


T-Mobile

I just think that there would be an outcry from people if they couldn’t stream the game at home on YTTV. There was enough grumbling from YTTV customers to get the MLS team’s games broadcast OTA streamed through them. I could imagine it would be an order of magnitude worse for an NFL team.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm interpreting this NFL Plus is a means to stream the local affiliate games without subscribing to vMVPD or streaming service such as Paramount+. If all you're wanting is streaming access to the local Sunday afternoon window games, this is the way. I don't see it affecting streaming rights via YTTV, Hulu, etc. I might also be off-point of what we're trying to discuss/figure out at this moment, too.

9To5Mac expanded upon something in the Sports Journal Article, which appears to be a little more speculation than fact, but enticing:



> The report adds that NFL Plus could be rolled into a deal between Apple and the NFL, should Apple end up acquiring the rights to NFL Sunday Ticket:
> 
> 
> > NFL Plus comes to the front as talks continue over possibly selling an equity stake in NFL Media properties, with Apple and Amazon the front runners. If one of those deals comes to fruition, NFL Plus could be folded into that package.


If there's one platform to stream all available Sunday afternoon games, then it's worth an extra $5/month. (To me, at least. It won't be to others.) My Sunday afternoon setup is the multi-view access on the Sunday Ticket app on the large TV. Usually three games, plus Red Zone. I'll have another small TV set up with YTTV to get my local affiliate game, if I want to be able to peek in on it at the same time.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

B. Shoe said:


> I'm interpreting this NFL Plus is a means to stream the local affiliate games without subscribing to vMVPD or streaming service such as Paramount+. If all you're wanting is streaming access to the local Sunday afternoon window games, this is the way. I don't see it affecting streaming rights via YTTV, Hulu, etc.


OK, but my understanding is that this NFL Plus app would only exist on mobile devices (phones, tablets) and maybe computers. But wouldn't involve TV screens. Whether it would infringe on the ability to watch local NFL games on any given device instead of watching via Paramount+ or a vMVPD, I don't know. But I don't think anyone is going to be able to pay $5/mo to stream their local NFL games on TV through this new NFL Plus thing. If you could do that, it would be seriously bad news for Paramount+, which streams the local CBS games in their $5/mo tier as part of a very expensive deal the company just struck with the NFL. Although no one is streaming the local Fox games in a DTC app. (Which raises a separate question of how long until Fox sub-licenses those streaming rights to another company's SVOD, e.g. Apple TV+ or ESPN+ or Prime Video. Because it looks like Fox's SVOD play is only ever going to be the free Tubi app and it would be crazy, IMO, to just stream those games for free.)


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

There are too many unknowns at this time on how the service is going to function and best to wait until the NFL "officially" announces the service rather than trying to decode the scant information from a news story.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RichardS said:


> There are too many unknowns at this time on how the service is going to function and best to wait until the NFL "officially" announces the service rather than trying to decode the scant information from a news story.


Agreed. With a July launch expected that isn't too long to wait for actual facts instead of speculating on speculation based on (essentially) rumors.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

James Long said:


> "The live mobile/tablet games will be limited to what fans could otherwise see in their local TV markets."
> So watch on broadcast or stream on the app. No in market blackout (blacking out games on local TV would be the opposite of limiting the service to games available on local TV).
> 
> This is similar to the original NFL streaming on Verizon before it was opened up to other carriers. One could watch any local games for a monthly fee. Eventually Verizon included the NFL streaming in their packages and then gave up the exclusive rights. IIRC out of market games were blacked out (even those broadcast on local TV) .
> ...


Under the current arrangement, all games available on local TV could be watched on mobile devices with either the Yahoo app or the NFL app. That includes both in-market and out-of market games, as long as they are on the local TV channels. I've watched a lot of those games on my 12.4" tablet in past seasons.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

RichardS said:


> There are too many unknowns at this time on how the service is going to function and best to wait until the NFL "officially" announces the service rather than trying to decode the scant information from a news story.


You must be new here, Richard. This is simply all that happens on this board until something official happens. (And then we still try to elaborate and decode issues that may not exist)  JK


----------

